
Johns Hopkins fires professor over clash with student protesters - pseudolus
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2019/08/12/johns-hopkins-fires-professor-over-clash-student-protesters-he-says-he-has-no
======
sarcasmatwork
+1 to Daniel Povey for not backing down. Cheers!

